# when is someone goig to build a W8 motor?



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

a blower or a turbo setup maybe?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: when is someone goig to build a W8 motor? (dfwvw)*

I'm trying.....


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

what are u doing?


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

lets see a pic of your car


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (dfwvw)*

























Now in winter mode...








Trying to get HPA Motor Sports to add twin turbos. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. It seemed iffy but I'm not giving up..



_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 6:59 PM 1-30-2004_


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

me and u can rock this W8 forum. the original gangsters


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

I added a call to them (HPA) for you too. They said there seems to be more interest being generated. I emailed VF Engineering, but they said nothing in the works for a blower either; although they built one for Jesse James when he was building an Eurovan for Yoohoo. Then VF added it to their product lineup several months later. So, I guess if you have enough $$, they might do it for you.


_Modified by cooleremail at 7:54 AM 1-28-2004_


----------

